# Sustitución del teclado QWERTY



## Fabian

Si miras al teclado de tu ordenador seguramente verás que la primera secuencia de letras es QWERTY. Esa secuencia es la que da nombre a esa disposición del teclado. Todos nos hemos preguntado por qué las teclas siguen un orden tan caótico. La respuesta es muy sencilla: Este teclado está diseñado para que sea difícil escribir rápido, para que no pulsemos las teclas muy seguidas. Evidentemente al leer esto surge una segunda pregunta: ¿Por qué querría alguien que tecleáramos despacio cuando podríamos hacerlo rápido? La respuesta está en las máquinas de escribir.

Las Máquinas de escribir mecánicas accionaban un pequeño martillo (que imprimía la letra correspondiente) al pulsar cada tecla. Si se pulsaban dos o más teclas a la vez, o muy seguidas, los martillos chocaban unos contra otros, y la máquina se atascaba. Por este motivo, ya las primeras máquinas de escribir incorporaban este teclado, que está diseñado para minimizar las posibilidades de que esto se produzca.*
*CITADO DE LA FAMOSA ENCICLOPEDIA LIBRE QUE COMIENZA CON W

Seguramente much@s de ustedes saben que se inventó otro teclado llamado DVORAK con el cual es mucho más sencillo mecanografíar y se cometen muchos menos errores, pero ¿qué tan difícil sería el cambio? ¿estarías dispuest@ a cambiar?

http://www.mwbrooks.com/dvorak/dissent.html
http://www.mwbrooks.com/dvorak/index.htmlhttp://www.mwbrooks.com/dvorak/dissent.html


----------



## Jana337

Fabian,

the only proof that the Dvorak layout is superior was produced in a test conducted by Dvorak himself! Details here.

Jana


----------



## Fabian

El teclado DVORAK se basa en algo muy simple: las letras más usadas se dispusieron en la fila de teclas base para no tener que estar subiendo y bajando los dedos tantas veces, eso ya por simple lógica nos habla de un incremento en la velocidad de escritura, así que el método DVORAK sí nos permitiría ser más productivos.


----------



## Jana337

Fabian said:
			
		

> El teclado DVORAK se basa en algo muy simple: las letras más usadas se dispusieron en la fila de teclas base para no tener que estar subiendo y bajando los dedos tantas veces, eso ya por simple lógica nos habla de un incremento en la velocidad de escritura, así que el método DVORAK sí nos permitiría ser más productivos.



This is very doubtful: The frequencies of respective letters differ across the language families.
I think it holds for English - yes, Dvorak put the most frequently used letters on the row where you place the fingers. However, ergonomists assert that the QWERTY layout has a very powerful feature to compensate this: When typing on QWERTY, you alternate between the right and left hand more often than by Dvorak. The fingers of the hand that is not writing at a particular moment have time to prepare for hitting the next key, which makes the writing smoother and quicker. I do not know anything about ergonomics I think some sources can be found in the article mentioned above.

The evidence that Dvorak beats QWERTY is bogus.
Fabian, do you yourself use Dvorak?

Jana


----------



## Fabian

Jana337 said:
			
		

> This is very doubtful: The frequencies of respective letters differ across the language families.
> I think it holds for English - yes, Dvorak put the most frequently used letters on the row where you place the fingers. However, ergonomists assert that the QWERTY layout has a very powerful feature to compensate this: When typing on QWERTY, you alternate between the right and left hand more often than by Dvorak. The fingers of the hand that is not writing at a particular moment have time to prepare for hitting the next key, which makes the writing smoother and quicker. I do not know anything about ergonomics I think some sources can be found in the article mentioned above.
> 
> The evidence that Dvorak beats QWERTY is bogus.
> Fabian, do you yourself use Dvorak?
> 
> Jana


 
Tan sólo analicemos lo que hemos escrito en inglés y español (aún si analizamos un texto en italiano, portugués, francés con lo cual ya cubrimos una gran parte de la población mundial)y veremos con cuánta frecuencia se repiten al menos las vocales. Yo aprendí a mecanografiar con el método QWERTY y me tomó alrededor de año y medio aprender la escritura al tacto y puedo notar que se dificulta mucho estar subiendo y bajando constantemente los dedos. No sabría dónde conseguir un teclado DVORAK en México en caso de que exista, lo cual sería excelente para comprobarlo en la práctica.


----------



## belén

I have been using Qwerty all my life, I don't think I would be capable of learning a new system now (and I wouldn't be willing to lose time on that, I am a very fast typer) 
The German keyboard has the letters "Y" and "Z" in exchanged positions (comparing it to the Spanish keyboard) and when I have had to use a German keyboard I have been going crazy for a while..I don't want to imagine my life if each key was in a different place of what my fingers think 

Cheers,
Belén


----------



## Fabian

El sistema operativo WINDOWS bajo el Panel de Control da la posibilidad de escoger una configuración para el teclado DVORAK, ¿cómo la ven?

Ya probé a escribir algo bajo el sistema DVORAK y ¡oh sorpresa! mis dedos se sientieron más relajados y no sentí los tirones que con el método QWERTY sufren los tendones al bajar y subir tanto los dedos a la fila inferior y superior .


----------



## Jana337

Fabian said:
			
		

> Tan sólo analicemos lo que hemos escrito en inglés y español (aún si analizamos un texto en italiano, portugués, francés con lo cual ya cubrimos una gran parte de la población mundial)y veremos con cuánta frecuencia se repiten al menos las vocales. Yo aprendí a mecanografiar con el método QWERTY y me tomó alrededor de año y medio aprender la escritura al tacto y puedo notar que se dificulta mucho estar subiendo y bajando constantemente los dedos. No sabría dónde conseguir un teclado DVORAK en México en caso de que exista, lo cual sería excelente para comprobarlo en la práctica.



As I said, the empirical evidence does not support your view.
I believe it should not be too hard to install the Dvorak keyboard on a computer. Just go to the right bottom corner, right-click on the EN/ES symbol or whatever you have. Then, in settings, you will find US - Dvorak, even in modifications for the right and left hand.
But I am afraid that you will be disappointed at the result. 

Jana


----------



## Phryne

Just one question... how much faster do we need to be?


----------



## Fabian

Fabian said:
			
		

> El sistema operativo WINDOWS bajo el Panel de Control da la posibilidad de escoger una configuración para el teclado DVORAK, ¿cómo la ven?
> 
> Ya probé a escribir algo bajo el sistema DVORAK y ¡oh sorpresa! mis dedos se sientieron más relajados y no sentí los tirones que con el método QWERTY sufren los tendones al bajar y subir tanto los dedos a la fila inferior y superior .


 
Fue un poco extraño porque mi cerebro ya tiene aprendido el sistema QWERTY pero teniendo un esquEma de DVORAK en la pantalla pude escribir al tacto y la gran diferencia es que NO SE SIENTE LA CONSTANTE TENSIÓN DE TENDONES EN LAS MANOS. 

Y por supuesto que no estoy decepcionado del DVORAK, sino todo lo contrario.


----------



## Jana337

OK, if you are happy with it, have it. Please let us know your speed progress after you have mastered Dvorak fully.
Personally, I feel no pressure in the sinews when using QWERTY.

Jana


----------



## o'clock

Fabian said:
			
		

> Si miras al teclado de tu ordenador seguramente verás que la primera secuencia de letras es QWERTY. Esa secuencia es la que da nombre a esa disposición del teclado. Todos nos hemos preguntado por qué las teclas siguen un orden tan caótico. La respuesta es muy sencilla: Este teclado está diseñado para que sea difícil escribir rápido, para que no pulsemos las teclas muy seguidas. Evidentemente al leer esto surge una segunda pregunta: ¿Por qué querría alguien que tecleáramos despacio cuando podríamos hacerlo rápido? La respuesta está en las máquinas de escribir.
> 
> Las Máquinas de escribir mecánicas accionaban un pequeño martillo (que imprimía la letra correspondiente) al pulsar cada tecla. Si se pulsaban dos o más teclas a la vez, o muy seguidas, los martillos chocaban unos contra otros, y la máquina se atascaba. Por este motivo, ya las primeras máquinas de escribir incorporaban este teclado, que está diseñado para minimizar las posibilidades de que esto se produzca.*
> *CITADO DE LA FAMOSA ENCICLOPEDIA LIBRE QUE COMIENZA CON W
> 
> Seguramente much@s de ustedes saben que se inventó otro teclado llamado DVORAK con el cual es mucho más sencillo mecanografíar y se cometen muchos menos errores, pero ¿qué tan difícil sería el cambio? ¿estarías dispuest@ a cambiar?


 
¡Dios mio! Noooooo  

Llevo toda mi vida utilizando el método QWERTY. Me paso 10 horas delante del ordenador, utilizando el método "ciego" y tengo una velocidad considerable y cometo muy pocos errores. 

¿Para qué complicarme la vida? ¡Ya tengo otros problemas!

Un saludo cordial


----------



## Fabian

Phryne said:
			
		

> Just one question... how much faster do we need to be?


 
Hola Phryne, míralo así: cuando se empieza a mecanografiar se puede tener mucha velocidad pero en el transcurso del día los tendones se van fatigando por que los dedos suben y bajan mucho a las filas superior e inferior, esto para quienes mecanografían al tacto.  Sólo imaginemos que estamos parados en unos escalones donde tienes que esforzarte  para subir o bajar a otro escalón. Obviamente que si se evitan estos movimientos al mínimo es más fácil y cansa menos el desplazarse horizontalmente que verticalmente y por tanto se puede mantener un buen ritmo y velocidad de escritura al tacto.


----------



## cuchuflete

> Todos nos hemos preguntado por qué las teclas siguen un orden tan caótico. La respuesta es muy sencilla: Este teclado está diseñado para que sea difícil escribir rápido, para que no pulsemos las teclas muy seguidas.



Esto es una tontería, y es mentira.

Just in case anyone has not noticed, this is sarcastic, and not supported by any evidence whatsoever.  Many things are published in so-called encyclopaedias, but that does not make them accurate.

I learned to type on a qwerty keyboard in the days of heavy manual typewriters, and could and can type very rapidly with this layout.  Is Dvorak better?  I don't know.  If it is, it will stand on its own merits without unsubstantiated and untrue attacks on the alternative.  

Y puedo hacer ETs con cualquier teclado 3u94801@#%^&*$^


----------



## Jana337

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Y puedo hacer ETs con cualquier teclado 3u94801@#%^&*$^



Hi Cuchu, 

thanks for an implicit support.
Sorry if it is obvious but what does ET stand for? Normally, I am able to follow a Spanish text without difficulties but not always. 

Jana


----------



## cuchuflete

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Hi Cuchu,
> 
> thanks for an implicit support.
> Sorry if it is obvious but what does ET stand for? Normally, I am able to follow a Spanish text without difficulties but not always.
> 
> Jana



I am not really taking sides in a potential Qwerty _vs._ Dvorak dispute.  I just don't care for apparently "official" documents used to support one side, when they are highly prejudiced nonsense!

ET...this is a bit of recently invented WR jargon.   It stands for error tipográfico, or errata.  I believe the inventor was Phryne or Lady B or another member of the thread...Apologies to the inventor if I have not given proper credit.

I suppose it's time to begin a thread on WR in the Other Languages forum.

Un saludo,
Cuchu


----------



## Phryne

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> ET...this is a bit of recently invented WR jargon. It stands for error tipográfico, or errata. I believe the inventor was Phryne or Lady B or another member of the thread...Apologies to the inventor if I have not given proper credit.



Noooooooo, that wasn't me! I don't want to steal other people's merits!  

As a matter of fact I suggested ETDEQNSCNPAALQEE which means "errores tipográficos de esos que nos salen cuando no prestamos atención a lo que estamos escribiendo" but I had no quorum. 

saludos


----------



## cuchuflete

Phryne said:
			
		

> Noooooooo, that wasn't me! I don't want to steal other people's merits!


  Ok, you have embarrassed me into looking for the thread. 

What do you think of Qwerty and Dvorak?  Will one be better for ETs than the other?  Could either play third for the Yankees?


----------



## cuchuflete

Mea Culpa MJ,

The credit goes to the deserving Alundra:



> e suena mejor errata, y si os gustan las siglas, os doy otra:
> E.T. (Error Tipográfico)



Will the Dvorak keyboard allow for typing Benjois?


----------



## Like an Angel

Intresting: this is very first time I hear about Dvorak keyboard, so I don't have a clue if it'd work or wouldn't. I'd have to try it and then give my opinion.-


----------



## Phryne

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Ok, you have embarrassed me into looking for the thread. What do you think of Qwerty and Dvorak? Will one be better for ETs than the other? Could either play third for the Yankees?


Mmmm, I like the Yankees but I don't understand beisball, at all. Is that possible?   (I'm still wondering what third base is  )
Either system will not make any difference to me. I type with three fingers only, I always look at the keyboard and I make dozens of typos. Anyway, both are wrong for the Spanish reform, since they have "ve cortas", "haches", "cus" (q), equis (x), "doble ves" (w), that is to say, both have useless letters. I wonder what Fabian thinks about a Reformed keyboard! 

saludos


----------



## Phryne

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Mea Culpa MJ,
> Will the Dvorak keyboard allow for typing Benjois?



I think Benjois have suggested a keyboard with all the keys already changed from their original places. (He should confess). Also, it has not "caps lock", not commas, colons, not even the "space bar" and the like. Possibly it looks like one line of letters... super "ergonomic"!


----------



## Fabian

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Esto es una tontería, y es mentira.
> 
> Just in case anyone has not noticed, this is sarcastic, and not supported by any evidence whatsoever. Many things are published in so-called encyclopaedias, but that does not make them accurate.
> 
> I learned to type on a qwerty keyboard in the days of heavy manual typewriters, and could and can type very rapidly with this layout. Is Dvorak better? I don't know. If it is, it will stand on its own merits without unsubstantiated and untrue attacks on the alternative.
> 
> Y puedo hacer ETs con cualquier teclado 3u94801@#%^&*$^


 
Pues pienso la historia es la historia y no la cambia el hecho de que alguien crea o no en ella y tal dato histórico se encuentra por todas partes no sólo en wikipedia. Por supuesto que los errores tipográficos se cometen con cualquier teclado y nadie ha dicho que con DVORAK jamás te equivocarás. Ahora hay que probar para formarse una opinión más sólida, el hecho de rechazar algo nuevo porque simplemente estoy a gusto con lo que tengo es privarse de un posible avance, pero bueno esa ya es cuestión personal. 

Gracias a que Jana me preguntó si había usado DVORAK investigué el modo de hacerlo y al tener la experiencia, pues mi opinión personal es que DVORAK supera a QWERTY. Y bueno cada quien tiene el derecho de escoger lo que más a gusto le haga sentir, así que sólo les puedo decir que hagan la prueba y ya pondrán su opinión.

Por otro lado, desafortunadamente, aunque aprendiera a mecanografiar con DVORAK sería un lío si el sistema no se ha estandarizado y sigue predominando QWERTY.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Buenos días nos dé Dios, apreciados compañeros de foro.  (No me hagáis ni caso...)

Hace poco vi un documental sobre la historia de la máquina de escribir, en el que comentaban que se patentaron un gran número de modelos, cada uno con su distribución de teclado propia. No recuerdo las razones que daban para explicar el éxito del teclado QWERTY, pero sí recuerdo que explicaban los "supuestos" aplicados en las pruebas del Dvorak, y quedaba claro que su superioridad no había quedado demostrada.

Personalmente, tardé menos de dos meses en dominar el QUERTY y escribo rápido y sin mirar el teclado. Cometo errores como todo el mundo, pero he llegado a pasar 30 horas seguidas al teclado (la vida del estudiante es muy dura) sin notar ningún problema en los tendones de los dedos.

Por supuesto, es una opción personal, pero recomendaría a quien prefiera el Dvorak pero tenga previsto utilizar teclados distintos al de su casa (en el trabajo, en un ciber café, etc.) que aprenda también a usar el QUERTY, para no eternizarse.

Saludos.


----------



## Jana337

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> No recuerdo las razones que daban para explicar el éxito del teclado QWERTY,



Hi Lady B.

the Dvorak aficionados usually assert that the inventor of the QWERTY layout won a series of typewriting competitions that were immensely popular at the end of the 19th century, which gave him a competitive edge. The evidence from press does not bear that out.

Jana


----------



## DDT

belen said:
			
		

> I have been using Qwerty all my life, I don't think I would be capable of learning a new system now (and I wouldn't be willing to lose time on that, I am a very fast typer)
> The German keyboard has the letters "Y" and "Z" in exchanged positions (comparing it to the Spanish keyboard) and when I have had to use a German keyboard I have been going crazy for a while..I don't want to imagine my life if each key was in a different place of what my fingers think
> 
> Cheers,
> Belén



Ditto...

I bought a new Mac after moving to France, but I asked for an Italian keyboard because to adopt the French one would have demanded a big effort (and mostly slowed down my typing speed)

DDT


----------



## Fabian

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> ... Cometo errores como todo el mundo, pero he llegado a pasar 30 horas seguidas al teclado (la vida del estudiante es muy dura) sin notar ningún problema en los tendones de los dedos.
> 
> Por supuesto, es una opción personal, pero recomendaría a quien prefiera el Dvorak pero tenga previsto utilizar teclados distintos al de su casa (en el trabajo, en un ciber café, etc.) que aprenda también a usar el QUERTY, para no eternizarse.
> 
> Saludos.


 
La adopción de DVORAK sería de más ventaja para quienes su trabajo les demanda mecanografíar enormes cantidades de texto, pero el caso de  un usuario quizá de Diseño Gráfico es totalmente diferente porque su herramienta es el ratón.

Por otro lado, la tendonitis no aparece en cuestión de unos días y aunque de momento no se sientan molestias el hecho de mecanografíar constantemente por horas y horas tarde o temprano hará surgir el problema.

Una sonrisa.


----------



## tromalas

Hola a todos:

Como estáis hablando del teclado DVORAK, quería comentaros que un par de personas estamos intentando elaborar una distribución de teclado DVORAK para el español.

Si alguien está interesado en intercambiar ideas, opinar, colaborar... que se ponga en contacto conmigo en:

tromalas @ gmail . com

Gracias y un saludo a todos.


----------



## asm

I will support your idea if you allow me to have an ETDEQNSCNPAALQEE every now and then 



			
				Phryne said:
			
		

> Noooooooo, that wasn't me! I don't want to steal other people's merits!
> 
> As a matter of fact I suggested ETDEQNSCNPAALQEE which means "errores tipográficos de esos que nos salen cuando no prestamos atención a lo que estamos escribiendo" but I had no quorum.
> 
> saludos


----------



## Reili

Llego un poco tarde a este asunto, pero me interesa porque mi trabajo diario consiste en redactar montañas de documentos y pienso bajar un tutorial para aprender DVORAK, en cuanto a los signos del teclado el problema se soluciona en mi computador de escritorio si zafo las teclas de su lugar original y las coloco nuevamente con el orden para DVORAK, así no tengo que preocuparme por comprar otro teclado y si no me gustase el DVORAK pues fácil, simplemente vuelvo a quitar las teclas y las dejo en su ubicación original  jiji.


----------

